# Post a theme song for a favorite fellow USMB member



## Divine Wind (Oct 2, 2016)

Have fun and post a theme song of a favorite fellow USMB member.

First up, Hossfly


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 2, 2016)

MDK:


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 2, 2016)

williepete ....and military pilots every where.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 2, 2016)

tinydancer  :


ABBA, Dancing Queen


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 2, 2016)

Rocko


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 2, 2016)

hossfly


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 2, 2016)

For all USMB and beyond libs: "You Don't Fool Me!"


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2016)

For Carla_Danger


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2016)

pillars - she has a hard job, but she's tough


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 2, 2016)

Divine.Wind


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2016)

Not sure why, but this one makes me think of Kat


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 2, 2016)

Old School


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2016)

This one is for Lucy Hamilton ... it's a song for parents...


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2016)

saveliberty


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2016)

Gracie


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2016)

westwall....a pilot


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2016)

flacaltenn - he's a wizard of sorts


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 2, 2016)

Coyote


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 2, 2016)

Coyote


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Coyote



I love it - how cool!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 2, 2016)

Coyote said:


> This one is for Lucy Hamilton ... it's a song for parents...



Thank you Coyote darling 

Yes it's now less than four weeks subtract by two days until we have double trouble added to our household, Mr. Lucy's fault, of course he's waiting on me, what else should a girl expect at such a time 

Hey Pumpkin Row aged 15 years-old, you must be careful with these men, they lead girls astray Although I of course for our first two children led Mr. Lucy astray 

The happening will be a typical Austrian situation, ordered and disciplined, the event will have Kid C arrive and Kid D arrive within of course half an hour, then the double trouble will be observed and weighed etc and we all will be home within four hours.

We won't have a Kid A situation where he arrived in the auto en route to the hospital, Mr. Lucy delivered him in the most perfect fashion.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > This one is for Lucy Hamilton ... it's a song for parents...
> ...



OMG, no repeat of Kid A for sure!  You're a pro now!  Mr. Lucy had better be massaging your feet while you nibble seriously good chocolates


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2016)

This one is for the USMB Women


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 2, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No no repeat of Kid A, a very undisciplined happening, oh yes Mr. Lucy is being wonderful and I was having chocolates yesterday


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 2, 2016)

Coyote said:


> This one is for the USMB Women



It's good it's not a boobies one, or I might have to report you


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > This one is for the USMB Women
> ...



oh no - no boobies....no naught bits.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 2, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> No no repeat of Kid A, a very undisciplined happening, oh yes Mr. Lucy is being wonderful and *I was having chocolates yesterday*


Ganache poured over Wiener Schnitzel.....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 2, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > No no repeat of Kid A, a very undisciplined happening, oh yes Mr. Lucy is being wonderful and *I was having chocolates yesterday*
> ...


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 2, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Marshmallows over Spaetzle as a side


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 2, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No it's AngelsNDemons who walks on the wild side, unlike us who are well-behaved, innocent and of pure mind, oh hold on, that's right I forgot 

Sorry what was the question again?


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 2, 2016)

For those in the Coyote fan club..


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 2, 2016)

flacaltenn


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 2, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> For those in the Coyote fan club..



You are of course President of said fan club


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 2, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > For those in the Coyote fan club..
> ...



I'm a relative newbie. It's a big ole group..   Everyone's got one -- don't they?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 2, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Yes they do, oh and welcome relative newbie, you know that Coyote is herself President of my fan club  

There are about 150 Vice-Presidents, she had to fight them off


----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Not sure why, but this one makes me think of Kat




  What? You think I am from W Virginny or something? You are gonna pay for that one, missy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll get ya back, just wait..


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 3, 2016)

For *unstoppable*  Vigilante  , whom mods ban more than everybody else, but he keeps coming back. Thank you, Vig, for bringing a lot of info to all of us!


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 3, 2016)

For reliable and honest friend  DarkFury


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 3, 2016)

This one also may be for Lucy Hamilton. Lucy we don't know how you look, but may be you walk like Rihanna?


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 3, 2016)

Dear  defcon4  , may I say something stupid to you? Nothing to be afraid of, just like a friend to a friend...


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 3, 2016)

Dale Smith , let's try to heal the world!


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 3, 2016)

Sbiker  , shall we try to rock that Western World?


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 3, 2016)

Stratford57 
I don't understand the words but the picture says it all...


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 3, 2016)

defcon4 , dear, I love this beautiful song. We sing it at our parties.


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 3, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> defcon4 , dear, I love this song. We sing it at parties.


I have no idea what they sing about though... hahahaha...


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 3, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 , dear, I love this song. We sing it at parties.
> ...


It's about a warrior, who had a bad dream and it came true in a battle, so he lost his head. Pretty sad song with the name "It was not in the the evening"


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 3, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 , dear, I love this song. We sing it at parties.
> ...



It's a old folk song (XVII century) about dream of Stepan Razin (Stepan Razin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), legendary leader of cossacs  

But video is from folk-style fantasy "Wolfhound" - it was very popular book in 90th... Movie is not so popular like book 

See this for you, defcon  With video from "Alexander. Neva battle". Blue/yellow - it's not ukrainians, it's sweden ))


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 3, 2016)

tinydancer


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 3, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> Sbiker  , shall we try to rock that Western World?





Stratford, for you:


Have you seen this movie yet?


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 3, 2016)

For Kat - cheese!


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 3, 2016)

For Lucy Hamilton ( )) :


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 3, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker  , shall we try to rock that Western World?
> ...



Thanks, Sbiker, you made some tears drop from my eyes. Love Polina Gagarina [the one, who sings the song], as for the movie, I have it recorded from Chanel One Russia half a year ago, but haven't watched it yet (too busy posting, ha-ha). After watching the clip, I certainly will watch it soon. It's supposed to be a great movie about heroism and tragedy of Russian/Soviet people during WW2, I heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 3, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



It seems, this november we'll see also "28 Panfilov's men", -


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 3, 2016)

WillHaftawaite, I have something for you too:


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 3, 2016)

And some retro for AngelsNDemons:


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 3, 2016)

And god-like cover from Metallica for Coyote!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 3, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> And some retro for AngelsNDemons:




Seems to be blocked in our country by UMG_UK on copyright grounds


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 3, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> WillHaftawaite, I have something for you too:



How did you know I sing bass?


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 3, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite, I have something for you too:
> ...



I'm Russian agent, I'm observing you


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 3, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...




As a favor, could you have Natasha do that?


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 3, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Ok, st.leutenant Natalia Borisovna will keep sight at you some hours later


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 3, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > And some retro for AngelsNDemons:
> ...



Damn, concurrent intelligence...


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 3, 2016)

*For those who served...
*


----------



## Coyote (Oct 3, 2016)

For Hossfly


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 3, 2016)

Dedicated to the Starkeys: g5000, Jake, RightWinger, Political Junkie, Jim, et. al.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 3, 2016)

FBJ


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 3, 2016)

Coyote


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 3, 2016)

What you need to know about Lucy Hamilton


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 3, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Coyote


Guy set up a trail camera and filmed and recorded this Coyote pack howling.
At the end let it play on and it will play more howling.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 3, 2016)

MDK


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 3, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> What you need to know about Lucy Hamilton



Thank you, of course this song sums me up very well


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 3, 2016)

This is for WillHaftawaite Hossfly DarkFury and the rest of the rebels on here...especially the first 40 seconds or so


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 3, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> This is for WillHaftawaite Hossfly DarkFury and the rest of the rebels on here...especially the first 40 seconds or so


*For JustAnotherNut 
*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 4, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Have fun and post a theme song of a favorite fellow USMB member.
> 
> First up, Hossfly



I was meaning to post a song for defcon4 but was unable to find a song involving the words:

Dagger, stab, heart and pain.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 4, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Have fun and post a theme song of a favorite fellow USMB member.
> ...



I was having a hard time finding one with Xanax in it for you...


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 4, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I was meaning to post a song for defcon4 but was unable to find a song involving the words:
> 
> Dagger, stab, heart and pain.


Interesting.  Since the thread title clearly stated "favorite fellow USMB member", either Englanders speak another language, you are trolling or you have a secret love for defcon4 .  Which is it?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 4, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I was meaning to post a song for defcon4 but was unable to find a song involving the words:
> ...



*"either Englanders speak another language"
*
I'm Austrian.

*"you are trolling or you have a secret love for defcon4 Which is it?"
*
I don't Troll, so that's a no, the other I offer a No Comment 

I'm a married woman and an innocent girl with a pure virgin mind, oh wait hold on, I forgot


----------



## Coyote (Oct 4, 2016)

Finally!  I found Moonglow 's  theme song


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2016)

Some love advice for fbj


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 5, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Sorry for the error and thanks for the correction.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 5, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> What you need to know about Lucy Hamilton



This is for you flacaltenn

Temptation darling  

IMHO Artie Shaw and His Orchestra did the best version.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 5, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > What you need to know about Lucy Hamilton
> ...




Always preferred this version myself


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 5, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > What you need to know about Lucy Hamilton
> ...



Lemme grab a top hat and a bow tie -- and I'll Fox Trot to that.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2016)

For Asclepias


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2016)

For racialreality9


----------



## james bond (Oct 5, 2016)

BreezeWood who can't answer a question even if the answer pooped on his face.  He even missed the question from Marge, "How did the pig tracks get on the ceiling?"


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2016)

Toro


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2016)

tigerred59

[


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> For Asclepias


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 6, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> tigerred59
> 
> [



*Hossfly*


Have you been in Moscow?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 6, 2016)

aaronleland


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 6, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Not sure why, but this one makes me think of Kat





I say Kats theme is more like this..

Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin':


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 6, 2016)

Asclepias


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 6, 2016)

flacaltenn


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 6, 2016)

mdk


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 6, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> flacaltenn



Go Volunteers !!!   Rocky Top took all my money for daughter's college. So I sing this often..


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 6, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59
> ...


No.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 6, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn
> ...



maybe this is more befitting?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Oct 6, 2016)

to all of us USMB women!


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 6, 2016)

jillian


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 7, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



A terrible place with a lot of wicked people 

P.S. A hit of my school parties:


P.P.S. It needs address, so - for JustAnotherNut!


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 7, 2016)

And why not - for all USMB women too, and for Stratford57 expecially:


----------



## Sbiker (Oct 8, 2016)

And while othees keep silence, how could I forget about this clip for... for ChrisL


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 10, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> And while othees keep silence, how could I forget about this clip for... for ChrisL



Thanks.   

One for you, Sbiker!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 15, 2016)

defcon4

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 15, 2016)

Sonny Clark

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 21, 2017)

For skye


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 21, 2017)

Coyote


----------



## Coyote (Jan 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Coyote




AHHHH I love Janis!!! 

But hell - I'll take a Sube!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 22, 2017)

For flacaltenn hiding down in the FZ...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 22, 2017)

theliq


----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> theliq


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 22, 2017)

flacaltenn

*****CHCUKLE*****




Be sure to check out post #110.


----------



## theliq (Jan 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> theliq


For My Friend Hoss......I haven't  finished yet.....


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 22, 2017)

Damaged Eagle said:


> flacaltenn
> 
> *****CHCUKLE*****
> 
> ...



)))))))))))


----------



## theliq (Jan 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> theliq


Hossie,when I sometimes feel  the urge for my Ding a Ling...Janette says NO THATS MINE...she has always been good with her hands etc,. LOL...steve


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 24, 2017)

For Coyote and her infatuation with size.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 24, 2017)

AyeCantSeeYou 

*****CHUCKLE*****




Just checking


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 24, 2017)

westwall

*****SMILE*****




The above tech is a little antiquated but cool.


----------



## westwall (Jan 24, 2017)

Damaged Eagle said:


> westwall
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> ...








Absolutely LOVE the X-15.  I actually met Scott at Wright Pat back in 1996 or 97, can't remember the exact year.  He was killed back in 2006 or thereabouts when his aircraft broke up in a thunderstorm.  A tragic loss.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 24, 2017)

AngelsNDemons  remember too...

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 24, 2017)

I can't say I've ever meet any famous astronauts or test pilots that I'm aware of anyway. On the other hand I've meet and shook hands with a few kings, queens, princes, princesses, Congressmen, celebrities, and the like... Not that they would remember me.

I've never seen you use the X-15 as an avatar. I kinda' like the one I posted if you want to use it. I generally don't use planes, ships, automobiles and the like.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 24, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro

*****CHUCKLE*****




Shocking isn't it?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 24, 2017)

theDoctorisIn

*****CHUCKLE*****




Just kidding


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 24, 2017)

Damaged Eagle said:


> AngelsNDemons  remember too...
> 
> *****SMILE*****



Thanks, Damaged Eagle, sorry AngelsNDemons, I'm stealing Poison at my headphones background to upkeep high moral level for good working till the night


----------



## P@triot (Jan 24, 2017)

Tilly (both inside and out)


----------



## P@triot (Jan 24, 2017)

LadyGunSlinger (she strikes me as an ass kicking, relentless lady who won't ever back down)


----------



## P@triot (Jan 24, 2017)

For every single progressive on USMB - since they all share such a deep hatred for the U.S.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 24, 2017)

Another epic Pro-Pain tune also for all of the progressives here on USMB...


----------

